# Hymer Electroblock Problem



## CaptainBligh

Good morning,I have an 04 Hymer 644 which has an Elektroblock EBL 99 (the blue box) which incorporates the fuse board and 230v charger. There is a definite short circuit on the power supply board which has the transformer and heatsink on it. So my batteries do not receive a charge when connected to 230v. Has any one had one of these repaired and how much etc. Or alternatively I'll have fitted an external charger. Thanks in anticipation. :brave: :brave:


----------



## CliveMott

*ELEKTROBLOK*

I Suggest you contact the makers of the Elektroblock directly. 
For others with a similar problem they have been most accomodating and carried out quick repairs FOC. They also offer a incomming voltage transient suppressor which I understands stops the problem hapenning again.

[email protected]

www.schaudt-gmbh.de 
Schaudt GmbH
Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau

Daimlerstr. 5
D - 88677 Markdorf
Telefon: +49 (0)7544/9577-0
Fax: +49 (0)7544/9577-29 Electrical systems.

Good luck,
Please let this forum know how you get on.

C.


----------



## JockandRita

CaptainBligh said:


> Good morning,I have an 04 Hymer 644 which has an Elektroblock EBL 99 (the blue box) which incorporates the fuse board and 230v charger. There is a definite short circuit on the power supply board which has the transformer and heatsink on it. So my batteries do not receive a charge when connected to 230v. Has any one had one of these repaired and how much etc. Or alternatively I'll have fitted an external charger. Thanks in anticipation. :brave: :brave:


Hi CaptainBligh.

I have posted previously on this problem, but can't locate the thread.

There is a small internal "surge" fuse which may have blown, and can only be accessed by unplugging the unit, and removing the cover. I obtained replacement fuses from my local TV repair shop.

Interestingly, others have benefited from the same advice.
Start cheap, and work your way up to expensive.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-325380.html#325380


----------



## JockandRita

DABurleigh said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-325380.html#325380


Thanks Dave,

I don't suppose that you could tell me (via PM) how you always manage to find posts so quickly, as I would certainly like to be able to do it. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## CaptainBligh

JockandRita said:


> CaptainBligh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning,I have an 04 Hymer 644 which has an Elektroblock EBL 99 (the blue box) which incorporates the fuse board and 230v charger. There is a definite short circuit on the power supply board which has the transformer and heatsink on it. So my batteries do not receive a charge when connected to 230v. Has any one had one of these repaired and how much etc. Or alternatively I'll have fitted an external charger. Thanks in anticipation. :brave: :brave:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi CaptainBligh.
> 
> I have posted previously on this problem, but can't locate the thread.
> 
> There is a small internal "surge" fuse which may have blown, and can only
> Jock.
Click to expand...

be accessed by unplugging the unit, and removing the cover. I obtained replacement fuses from my local TV repair shop.

Interestingly, others have benefited from the same advice.
Start cheap, and work your way up to expensive.

HTH,
Thanks I've already replaced that blown fuse, but I then trip out my RDC because of the short on the board.


----------



## JockandRita

CaptainBligh said:


> Thanks I've already replaced that blown fuse, but I then trip out my RDC because of the short on the board.


Again, the owner of a Burstner had theirs repaired locally, and this time I found the post very quickly, (that's a first), >>Here<<

Jock.


----------



## CliveMott

Interesting follow up. My experience with the same problem on OAL forum with two examples was a failure on the switch mode PSU board which ended up with a burnt hole in it where a power switching transistor once was. Schaud were very good.
But I totally agree, check the simple things first.
I have personal contact details of the man to contact but don,t want to publish his email address generally.

C.


----------



## CaptainBligh

*Re: Hymer 644 - Elektroblock EBL 99*

Many thanks to Clive Mott- I received my Elektroblock EBL 99 back yesterday from Germany, all fixed for 125.55 euros plus my own postage with Insurance which was £30.Excellent value for money especially as I was quoted £350 in the UK !

Thanks again.

Steve Pirnie Laughing :brave:


----------



## davesport

Excellent result & thanks for posting the follow-up.

Dave.


----------



## 94055

*Re: Hymer 644 - Elektroblock EBL 99*



CaptainBligh said:


> Excellent value for money especially as I was quoted £350 in the UK Steve Pirnie Laughing :brave:


excellent news Steve.
I am amazed JackieB1965 (Jocks link a few posts above) does not think £10 to become a paid member is value for money. Wonder if they will come back for more advice. At least they thanked Jock.

Steve


----------



## 128460

*EBL-99*

I had a Burstner with the EBL -99, When the 220 V was plugged in the fuse blew. I had i sent to Schaudt in Germany and paid 6000.- NOK with freight, this is half the price and a new on here in Norway. This fault acures when 220 V is plug in and the vehicle is started at the same time. While waiting for a new one i simply made a connection and used a charger bought i auto shop.


----------

